# Sketch Pencils



## JustInside (Nov 15, 2009)

I am thinking of putting together a group buy of Sketch Pencils from Craft Supplies, would there be any interest before I go too far?

I need to do this quick I would like to place the order by Friday this week.

This is just to see if there is any interest.

Cheers

Paul


----------



## tool-man (Nov 15, 2009)

I would be interested is just a couple of them.
Andy


----------



## dennisg (Nov 15, 2009)

I would buy a couple, depending on the discount, maybe more.


----------



## bruce119 (Nov 15, 2009)

These are my best seller. I would be in for for say 20 if we get the max discount.

Thanks


----------



## JustInside (Nov 15, 2009)

I am trying to get to 100 of them, I want 20 myself.

Cheers

Paul


----------



## tbroye (Nov 15, 2009)

I would be interested for maybe 10 depending on the discount maybe more


----------



## hilltopper46 (Nov 15, 2009)

I'd be in for at least 3 maybe a couple more.


----------



## razor524 (Nov 15, 2009)

I'd be in for 5.


----------



## mick (Nov 15, 2009)

I'd be in for 15 or so.


----------



## OKLAHOMAN (Nov 15, 2009)

I'll make up the difference to reach 100, all chrome..


----------



## bruce119 (Nov 15, 2009)

Here's a good tip to help sell these is go to your local art supply and pick up a box of round willow charcoal drawing sticks. They are the same size as the 5.5mm lead. Break off a piece put it in the sketcher now it holds the dirty charcoal. A lot of time when they see that it seals the deal.

.


----------



## dwilasnd (Nov 15, 2009)

I'd be in for some different kits from CSUSA if you branch out.


----------



## SKEETERPROV (Nov 16, 2009)

they look like they would be $6.38 ea plus txs/shipping etc...@ 100 pcs


----------



## Manny (Nov 16, 2009)

I am in for 5 chrome and some bushings (if you branch out LoL)


----------



## ctturner (Nov 16, 2009)

I would be in for 5 chrome and 5 black chrome if I could get some bushings with them


----------



## tool-man (Nov 16, 2009)

If you do this please consider including related items such as bushings.  Thanks.


JustInside said:


> I am thinking of putting together a group buy of Sketch Pencils from Craft Supplies, would there be any interest before I go too far?


----------



## JustInside (Nov 16, 2009)

Just an update for you all. I am waiting to hear back from Crafts Supplies to make sure they have enough in stock.
The items I would include in this buy would be the three platings that they do, the bushings, replacement tubes and the refills.

Cheers

Paul


----------



## andyk (Nov 17, 2009)

I would also b e interested in a few of those, probably 5. I already have the bushings.


----------



## 1nfinity (Nov 17, 2009)

I'd be interested in five of the chrome if I can also get the sketch pencil accessory kit.


----------



## JustInside (Nov 18, 2009)

Hi Everyone,

I will not be able to go a head with this buy at this time, I am sick with the flu, I will try again when a feel better. Sorry to get your hopes up. 

Regards

Paul


----------



## bruce119 (Nov 18, 2009)

JustInside said:


> Hi Everyone,
> 
> I will not be able to go a head with this buy at this time, I am sick with the flu, I will try again when a feel better. Sorry to get your hopes up.
> 
> ...


 
Sorry to hear your not feeling well and wish you get well soon.

I wish I could take over for you but I am way too busy. We had plenty of interest to make the count. I will hang in there wile you recover unless if there is anyone else willing to take over. A group buy is quite an undertaking.

I wish you well


----------



## Monty (Nov 18, 2009)

If someone else would like to take over the GB, PM me and I'll guide you through the process.


----------



## elody21 (Nov 25, 2009)

Ok It is time I get involved again.
Mannie tell me what to do and I will do the group buy
Alice


----------



## buckobernie (Nov 25, 2009)

I would take three and bushings.  thanks


----------



## Monty (Nov 25, 2009)

elody21 said:


> Ok It is time I get involved again.
> Mannie tell me what to do and I will do the group buy
> Alice


Alice,
PM sent.


----------



## elody21 (Nov 26, 2009)

As soon as thanksgiving is over, with the help and advise of Monty I will take over this group buy. The information will come alter this week. Thanks. Be patient, this is my first! Alice Happy holidays!!!!


----------



## nava1uni (Nov 26, 2009)

Alice,
Thanks for taking over the Group Buy.  I look forward to ordering.


----------



## John Eberly (Nov 29, 2009)

*Group Buy*

If this goes in the next couple of days I'll go in for 5 each of the chrome and black chrome.


----------



## elody21 (Nov 29, 2009)

As much as I regret it I am going to have to also back down from doing this group buy. I am sOOOOOOOOOO sorry. 
Alice


----------



## tim self (Nov 6, 2010)

I'd maybe  be interested in 5 of them.


----------



## woodchip (Nov 6, 2010)

Tim, i believe you missed the cut off date by about a year.


----------



## tim self (Nov 6, 2010)

I cannot explain that post.  At the time it posted, I was tearing down at a show!  Don't get me lying.  lol


----------



## bruce119 (Nov 6, 2010)

tim self said:


> I cannot explain that post. At the time it posted, I was tearing down at a show! Don't get me lying. lol


\

Must have been a real good show arty: :drink: :biggrin:

.


----------



## penhead (Dec 2, 2010)

Oh duh...and i was about ready to join in 8>)


----------

